# yet another great Pioneer PRS-D1200SPL 160amps of fuse



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

would love to buy this but as i just found out I cant support that much power..

sweet amps


Pioneer PRS D1200SPL 2ohm Champion Series Amp Great Condition | eBay


----------



## Sr SQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Whats the difference between these and the reg PRS D1200M version?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Look at the amp guts pics if you can .

I don't think they are any where near same. The SPL has 160amps worth of fuses . I am tempted to buy it anyway. Only thing is I need to beef up my electrical.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well you just made me too scared to even entertain the thought of buying it lol. How much draw does something like this put on your electrical system?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Lol. But it's nice. Just imagine the power on tap if you can feed it. 

I would buy the 800 model. The 1200 is too much for me but the price is good. 

I imagine he will take less


----------

